# Do you show?



## OhSnapItsRoxy (Nov 20, 2006)

Just wondering - how many people on here compete? And if you do, what discipline(s) do you compete in? How long have you been showing?


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

often I do, but in the past I was competing in show jumping for 3 years. Now I ride and train horses, and waitin my foal to grow up to be a show jumper. I sometimes go on dressage event.


----------



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

hey.. i show generally.. have done dressage, xc, sj and of course event! also shown in hand! when you enter a areana and hear yours and your ponies name be read out... that feeling is priceless!


----------



## OhSnapItsRoxy (Nov 20, 2006)

When I was growing up, I showed all the time. As I got a bit older, I competed mainly in Hunters and Equitation. Nowadays as a professional, I can really only compete in Hunters and jumpers as our classes are limited by the USEF.

Do they have Hunters and Equitation where you are Sammi and Child? I was never sure if it was as big over in Europe as it is here. The only thing I hear about is show jumpers.


----------



## sammiwhiskers2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

im from the uk.... hunter trials r always being held... theyre held at my yard, so are hunter shows.. although equatiation is hardly ever heard of.. what is equation exsactly :?


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Equitation-what the is this? Anyway what is hunter exactly?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

I show- mainly ponies in hack classes(previously), know i'm older i'm starting to compete in dressage and sjumping more, i like eventing too & i go to pony club so i do sporting & almost everything, i compete regularly in several disciplines.


----------



## OhSnapItsRoxy (Nov 20, 2006)

Here in the States there's 3 main types of classes held at "Hunter/Jumper" shows. 

Jumper classes are your basic stadium jumping classes. 

Hunter classes are judged on the horses' smoothness, consistency, form over fences, way of going, and in some classes their conformation is judged. The rider is not penalized unless they do something to hinder the horse. Originally, horses showing in hunter classes should be of good build, with a long, smooth stride and were supposed to represent the ideal field hunter and was 'to be shown over a course of fences built to represent those found on the hunt course'. But of course, we Americans have to take everything to a whole other level and nowadays it's more or less about who has the most expensive pony and the jumps in the ring look NOTHING like what you'd find while hunting. And most of the horses and ponies have exaggerated gaits and all trot around heavy on the forehand. Thank goodness though, there seems to be a revival of the "real" show hunters brewing...

Equitation classes on the other hand are judged on the rider. Riders have to show off their form (body, hand position, leg position, etc), and their skills at guiding their horse over a course of fences. In the lower levels its just a small course of cross rails, but the "Big Eq" and Adult Equitation classes are much more difficult, with various tests that can be included. 

What sort of classes do they have where you are? English horse shows here are very different!


----------



## horsecrazy15 (Dec 26, 2006)

*hey i show inhand and...*

hey i show inhand and ridden 
for my inhand i use my section A mare:
















However ive just got a tradtional coloured (14:2hh) but hes very bulshy, i was riding him today and all he wanted to do was canter i don't know what to do? ive only had him for 2 weeks, should i give him time and see or start working on him already??
As soon as i get a picture of Major bill (my coloured) ill put one on


----------



## aerogeek (Dec 25, 2006)

I Have been showing for about 4 years now. I mainly just do Hunter/ Jumper and Equatation, but will start dressage and combined training shows this summer.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

I guess I've been showing for...four or maybe even five years now? I compete in hunters, but I really want to start competing in jumper classes. =D


----------



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

I have only done one show. Just a simple little schooling horse show. I got like three second places and then a 4th and 5th. Most of the time the classes just had 5 people in them.


----------



## royalrox (Jan 6, 2007)

I've been showing for about four years mostly do equitation and hunters... my 4 year old going to his first show next month yay!


----------



## johngurldeere (Jan 7, 2007)

i show on a regular basis with my appaloosa's and my boyfriends paints. i recenlty went to the appaloosa world show in texas. this year i already have about 4 or 5 shows lined up with my new stud. hes about 9 mnths old and is about 15 hands tall. i am very excited for him to come up . i live in pa and he is in flordia with my mare teaser who is bread to twenty twenty vision . i keep them down there due to the weather. but now that i have my barn up here i will be bringin her up. my stud is on the way. but the hting is she is due in febuary and i dnt want to risk the chance putting her on a trailer yet.


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

as a young kid and teenager i rode in fun shows, showdeo's, and "little britches" type rodeos. i rode western pleasure, barrels, poles and all the regular gymkhana type games. i also rode in "bareback broncs" during my time in the little britches.

now as an adult, i will eventually :lol: ride in the same types of showing, once my horse is ready. on a fun basis only, not for serious competition.


----------



## Gammelquarterhorses (Dec 30, 2006)

I have shown in dressage schooling shows, 4-h, and small open shows. I have attempted to show at a larger breed show and I just couldn't think that my horse would ever look like the hulk, or would I want her to!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

I've been to a couple of shows just to watch, and I have shown in three show's. Twice in SC and once in Missouri. I ride Western, but I'm going to go back to English once my filly is older and do Dressage and Jumping.


----------



## heartshunters (Jan 13, 2007)

I show in a circuit, so I go to a show every month. So, yes, I show.


----------



## oOJESSOo (Jan 17, 2007)

i go to the summer shows and do equitation and show hunter pony
in the winter i do show jumping and dressage 


they do have equitaion in the uk.


----------



## Simon n Ginger LUVER (Jan 22, 2007)

I ride in almost everything english. Hunters jumper eventing just not huntseat and saddle seat and all that stupid western crap. I just go a REALLY good hunter mare so thats what I'll do the most of especialy since she is SO great at the Hunter Hack things.


----------



## mykindagentlemen (Jan 27, 2007)

i show! ive been showing for 5 years. i love it!!
i do western plesaure, showmanship, halter, trail, reining, hunt, and horsemanship. y'all should try if you havent


----------



## equichick (Feb 28, 2007)

hi all, 
i would love to show my shire in youngstock classes, i would also like to do some dressage with him when he gets old enough, i cant do any ridden showing until he is 4. he is only 2 at the moment, i have managed to ride him i did all the work myself, i dont like the word broken, i aint broken my horse, a horse that is broken has has his spirit broken, my horse has lots and lots of spirit...


----------



## TipTop (Mar 2, 2007)

Simon n Ginger LUVER said:


> I ride in almost everything english. Hunters jumper eventing just not huntseat and saddle seat and all *that stupid western crap.* I just go a REALLY good hunter mare so thats what I'll do the most of especialy since she is SO great at the Hunter Hack things.


Don't you think that is a bit rude. It is not crap!


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

i team peni have been doing that for about 2 years now but i barrel raced for about7 years before that.


----------

